# Relish too sweet.



## Whoa-horsey (Sep 6, 2010)

I've made some onion, apple and cucumber relish using an untried (by me) recipe.  It's way too sweet.  I've been told that adding Thai fish sauce will reduce the sweetness.  Has anybody tried this?  Has anybody got any other fixes I could try?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 6, 2010)

Whether you've added too much salt or too much sugar, there's no going back. You can attempt to mask the flavor, but in your case all you'd end up with is a sweet, fishy tasting relish. (Yes, I've used and currently have Thai Fish Sauce.)

You'd be better off, and much more satisfied with your final product if you just accounted this as a learning experience, and begin again, this time adding strong or questionable ingredients in stages and tasting as you go.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have had luck with rinsing sweet relish in a strainer in cold water.  We started doing this when DH was diagnosed with diabetes.  We also soak olives and pickles in cold water, rinsing and covering again until we get the right salt taste we like.  This could help with your relish.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 6, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have had luck with rinsing sweet relish in a strainer in cold water.  We started doing this when DH was diagnosed with diabetes.  We also soak olives and pickles in cold water, rinsing and covering again until we get the right salt taste we like.  This could help with your relish.



I would think you'd be rinsing away the extracted flavors of the onion, apple and cucumber along with any pickling spices, as well as the sugar. If you have to add back any spices, and you end up with rinsed, flavorless fruits and vegetables, starting over might be an easier and less time consuming way to go. No?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2010)

Selkie said:


> I would think you'd be rinsing away the extracted flavors of the onion, apple and cucumber along with any pickling spices, as well as the sugar. If you have to add back any spices, and you end up with rinsed, flavorless fruits and vegetables, starting over might be an easier and less time consuming way to go. No?


 
I haven't noticed any lessening of flavors, just the sugar content, I talking about draing and a light rinse on the relish.  I only soak pickles and green olives.  

I was hoping she could save her batch of relish.


----------



## Whoa-horsey (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks both,

I'd pretty much worked out this batch was destined to whacked in the bin.  I've just tried it on some cold roast bellypork, it wasn't a winner.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 9, 2010)

If you're going to give up and try again, then you may as well try the draining and/or rinsing.


----------

